# php-Fenster anpassen/verschieben



## GFX-Händchen (28. Januar 2004)

Hi all,

habe da ein Problem und weiss nicht wie ich es lösen kann.
Wie der Screenshot zeigt, sind zwei Fenster nebeneinadner, das soll aber nicht so bleiben, sondern das rechte Fenster soll unten wo jetzt alles leer ist plaziert werden.

Was ist in der php-Datei zu überprüfen und zu ändern?


----------



## Tim C. (28. Januar 2004)

Das hat Null mit PHP zu tun, sondern allerhöchstens mit dem HTML Code, den evtl. auch dein PHP Script ausgibst. Aber da ist in dem Sinne nichts an dem PHP falsch sondern nur an dem HTML Code.

Naja du müsstest halt das Frameset Layout ändern, so wie ich das sehe.


----------



## GFX-Händchen (28. Januar 2004)

Kannst du mir bitte sagen wo ich was ändern muss?
Also wie sieht der jetzige Code aus und durch was muss ich ihn ersetzen?

Danke


----------



## Sven Petruschke (28. Januar 2004)

> Also wie sieht der jetzige Code aus und durch was muss ich ihn ersetzen?


  Ich pack mich weg! Wenn Du nichtmal weißt, wie Dein jetziger Code
aussieht, woher sollen wir's denn dann wissen? Gehe mit Deiner Frage bitte 
ins HTML-Forum!

snuu


----------



## Masl (28. Januar 2004)

also pass auf das hat was mit deinen align Ausrichtungen zu tun...

setze mal das erste Fenster auf valign=top align=left
das zweite auf valign=bottom align=left

gebe aber keine Garantie, um des genau zu machen musste schon den Code posten.....aber das ist einfach hinzubekommen, en bischen mit den align's rumspielen und dann klappt des.


----------



## GFX-Händchen (29. Januar 2004)

Kannst du dir gerne herunterladen http://www.phpees.de es heisst genauso .
Ich weiss nämlich nicht in welcher Datei ich da schauen muss, da alles mit include eingefügt wurde.

Wäre super wenn du oder jemand anderes nachschauen könnte und  mir dann helfen würde .

Danke im voraus .


----------



## GFX-Händchen (29. Januar 2004)

Ok, habs evtl. gefunden die Datei, aber was muss ich ändern?
Hier das wichtigste:

Was macht diese Seite:
	- Enthaelte ein Html-Framedefinition
	- Oberes Frame enthaelt eine Menue-Leiste
	- Unteres Frame zeigt nach Anwahl eines Menuepunktes die entsprechende Seite an

	Parameter:

	TODO:
*/
function doNullSessionRequest($HTTP_GET_VARS, $HTTP_POST_VARS) {
	// Ohne Session geht auf dieser Seite gar nichts!
	return false;
}

function doRequest($session, $HTTP_GET_VARS, $HTTP_POST_VARS) {
	if ($session->userLevel >= 1) {

		// *****************************************************************************************************************************
		// *                                                Aufbauen der Framedef                                                      *	
		// *****************************************************************************************************************************

		echo "<html>\n";
		headTag();
		echo "<frameset rows='110, *' border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0>\n";
	  	echo "<frame src='".$session->getDispatcherLink(T_MAINFRAME)."' name='".target_oben."'>\n";
  		echo "<frame src='".$session->getDispatcherLink(T_UEBERBLICK)."' name='".target_main."'>\n";
		echo "</frameset></html>\n";
	}
}
?>


----------

